# Treating Ich in a planted tank with catfish..



## Jenn1226 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've recently noticed a few of my fish have Ich. The problem is I have a fully planted tank so salt is a nono, and I have several cory's as well. Also a few snails.

What is going to be the safest method of treatment for all of these?


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Hi Jenn, had seen a similar post earlier this week, the OP also had corys, plants and snails. The advice that was given by Byron should be able to help you out. Here is the link to that post http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/ich-uggghh-80806/


----------



## Rottiman (Sep 2, 2011)

Barb,

I also had a run in with ICH. I followed all the steps that were linked above from Byron (coppersafe, Temp raise). I have just a few questions.

(1) How soon after the eradication of the ICH can or should lost fish be replaced?
(2) Should the filter cartridges be replaced?
(3) Will there be a recurrence?

Thanks for your input!

John


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

John, sent a reply back in the pm that you sent me answering your questions.


----------

